# problems with my kubota mini digger



## topbrick121 (Oct 28, 2011)

can any one help as im at the end of my teather with this micro digger, ive bought a new alternator for it and had a brand new wiring loom put in but it just wont hold its charge when i switch it off after a dig out, your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

You have current leaking somewhere. More than 0.1A from the battery is abnormal and 0.010A is reasonable. Check the battery current drain when the thing is switched off. The amount of amps will give a clue as to what it is that is pulling current.

To troubleshoot, watch the current drain while you disconnect things.

Post a schematic if you can.

A 60 AmpHour battery would go dead in 10 hours with a 6A drain, in principle, but 6A x 12V is 72W and I'd think something using this much power would make itself known in a hurry.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Have you had the battery tested? If that checks out okay, you have a voltage leak somewhere. Pull the positive battery cable and put a test light between the positive terminal and the battery cable, if it lights up, you have a leak. Start pulling fuses until it goes out, and that's the circuit where the leak is. Start tracing the circuit and look for damaged wires or components.


----------



## barthard (Oct 6, 2009)

While not the "correct" thing to do I once hooked up a relay and a kill switch to a old truck once that I couldn't bother tracing down the leak. 

Just a thought.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

barthard said:


> . . .I couldn't bother. . .


Depending on the parts and labor hours for each of the two choices, it may have been the correct thing to do.


----------



## topbrick121 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Problems with kubota mini digger*

Had Alternaor checked
Had battery tested
This is what is happening the alternator reading iss 11.5 its up and down but below the minimum of 13.5 what it should be, so when i charge the battery with the charger it lasts till 11.ock after starting a dig out at 9.00am, then it has to be jump started cause the battery is flat please any suggestions or help
Its also had a new wiring loom fitted and revertor

cheers will


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

If the alternator isn't charging at 13v then it's bad. Is this gas or diesel? if it's gas it needs the voltage to get spark to run.

Cole


----------



## topbrick121 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Problems with kubota mini digger*

hi mate when i say it doesnt work i mean i have to jump start it, its diesel and its had a new wiring loom fitted, any ideas


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the voltage regulator integral to the alternator, or separate? With a low charging voltage, that's the likely culprit.


----------



## topbrick121 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Problems with kubota mini digger*

Anyone know where i can pick a regulator up from my machine is a kubota k800/3 micro digger 2004. Help on this would be greatly appreciated cause im at the point of taking a hammer to it


----------



## Adambailey (Mar 6, 2021)

topbrick121 said:


> *Problems with kubota mini digger*
> 
> Anyone know where i can pick a regulator up from my machine is a kubota k800/3 micro digger 2004. Help on this would be greatly appreciated cause im at the point of taking a hammer to it


Hello I know this is an old thread but I have a 2002 kubota with the same issue changed the alternator, fan belt, battery, regulator put I keep the machine on charge anyway. Same issue I run the machine for a couple of days and then it’s completely flat even when running I jump it and then as soon as I turn it of it’s dead.... just wondering if you managed to get this sorted any help appreciated thanks


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Check the voltage at the battery with a volt meter. If it's not at least 13-15 volts there's either a component or wiring failure. Also, I've seen many new parts that are defective.


----------

